# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Vùng ngoại ô đầy màu sắc ở Nam Phi

## hangnt

*Bo-Kaap là một thị trấn nằm trên sườn núi thuộc một ngọn đồi ở trung tâm thành phố Cape Town. Nơi đây gây ấn tượng cho du khách tham quan bởi những ngôi nhà mang màu sắc sặc sỡ.*


Bo-Kaap nằm trên các rìa trung tâm thành phố Cape Town, là khu vực nổi bật với những ngôi nhà nhiều màu sắc (màu hồng, cam, vôi, xanh lá cây và màu ngọc lam), phần lớn những ngôi nhà này được đưa vào di tích quốc gia cùng với những con đường rải sỏi.

Thị trấn này được coi là thành phố sôi động nằm ở vùng ngoại ô, Bo-Kaap hay còn gọi là "Khu phố Cape Malay" là một trung lịch sử văn hóa hấp dẫn nhất của Cape Town. Cư dân ở đây có nguồn gốc từ các nước Indonesia, Sri Lanka, Ấn Độ và Malaysia, họ đến Cape Town là do những người Hà Lan buôn bán nô lệ trong thế kỷ 17 và 18.

Theo nhiếp ảnh gia Mervyn Hector, ước tính có khoảng 63.000 nô lệ đã được đưa vào Nam Phi từ những nơi khác nữa như Zanzibar, Madagascar, Angola và Mosambique. Đây là những người nô lệ đầu tiên, họ là học giả Hồi giáo, những nhà lãnh đạo tôn giáo, thợ thủ công và nghệ nhân. Từ khi thời kì phân biệt chủng tộc chấm dứt, Bo-Kaap tuyên bố độc quyền về khu vực hồi Giáo, buộc các tôn giáo khác phải rời khỏi đây. Điều này giải thích lí do tại sao có tới 90% dân cư sống ở đây là người Hồi giáo. Chính trong thời kì hỗn tạp tôn giáo, những người truyền giáo đóng vai trò hết sức quan trọng. Họ truyền vào Bo-Kaap một bầu không khí đa văn hóa, phản ánh bản sắc văn hóa đa chủng tộc được giữ gìn và phát triển trong Bo-Kaap cho đến ngày hôm nay.

Các khu vực lâu đời nhất của Kaap Bo là xung quanh con đường Wale với nhà thờ Hồi giáo Auwal lâu đời nhất nằm trên con đường Dorp và bảo tàng Bo-Kaap. Những địa điểm này phản ánh cuộc sống và công việc của những người định cư đầu tiên, nhiều người trong số họ là những nhà xây dựng và thiết kế có tay nghề cao không kém một kĩ sư hay một kiến trúc sư lành nghề. Họ đã xây dựng lên các ngôi nhà và tô lên nước sơn nhiều màu sắc sặc sỡ, còn những bức tường sân thượng và các con phố thì lát đá cuội cổ kính. Bên cạnh đó là những ngôi nhà của người Hà Lan và của Anh được trang trí với mái cong tự nhiên. Hầu hết những ngôi nhà ở đây là nhà liên kết. Đây quả thật là một kiến trúc độc đáo có sự pha trộn giữa Đông và Tây, khiến cho Bo-Kaap trở thành một trong những khu vực hấp dẫn nhất của Cape Town.

Đi bộ xung quanh khu phố Cape Malay để chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi nhà nhiều màu sắc dễ thương và những nhà thờ Hồi giáo trong khu vực, bạn đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội mua sắm tuyệt vời và xem người dân địa phương chế tác những sản phẩm nghệ thuật và xem những món hàng thủ công tuyệt đẹp tại những cửa hàng nhỏ trưng bày những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ bên cạnh những nhà máy và văn phòng thiết kế nổi bật một khu vực.

*Những hình ảnh về thành phố Bo-Kaap đầy sắc màu:*


















_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_

----------


## khoan_gieng

nhìn cứ như mô hình ấy
Đẹp thật

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Công nhận nhìn như mô hình ý

----------


## lunas2

như tranh của mấy đứa trẻ con vẽ loạn hết màu săc lên í

----------


## h20love

lòe loẹt wa'

----------

